# Not the price I'd expect from Sony on home equipment.



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Anybody here actually listened to these? Sony Signature Series SA-Z1 Hi-Res Near Field Powered Speaker System


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Damn those are ugly. Sony never doesn't disappoint


----------



## kooltoys (10 mo ago)

I would assume they are more of a studio monitors vs desktop pc. Man you looking to spend that kind of dough, M&K monitors MPS150.. I just saw monoprice monolithic (there THX line) has a wireless desktop setup with streaming services


----------

